

Anima — tool for CSS3 Animations - lvivski
http://lvivski.github.com/anima/#

======
eranation
Looks really nice

honorable mention to other nice animation frameworks:

Move.js (<http://visionmedia.github.com/move.js/>) Transit.js
(<http://ricostacruz.com/jquery.transit/>)

~~~
lvivski
Yes, these libraries are very good, but they don't generate "@keyframes",
Anima does in CSS mode.

And as far as I see they have no parallel animations like
<http://lvivski.github.com/anima/example/parallel.html>. The ball moves
forward with lenear timing-function, and up/down with ease-quad, so is slows
down when on top and speeds up when falls down

------
goldfeld
Love the simplicity, the name and the presentation. I'll try it out right a
way on a project, I was just getting to the part where I'd animate stuff with
either jQuery or CSS3 and it looks like this will make it a breeze. Thanks!

~~~
lvivski
Thanks for your feedback! You can post issues on github, if you have and
troubles or questions.

------
dclowd9901
Why does this framework treat css3 animations as though they have no interface
with JavaScript events, or that animations can't be paused or stopped through
CSS alone?

~~~
lvivski
Pure CSS animations can be paused and resumed via Javascript. It's not trivial
to stop them and preserve last known state of the node, and apply next
animation so that is starts with that state.

Controling CSS Transitions is even more difficult and requires multiple
actions like: remember current transform, remove transition, apply remembered
transform etc.

Yes, CSS Animations have events for animation start and end, but Anima gives
intermediate events, for any transformation in a set.

So it's not impossible to control CSS animations, but it's much easier with
Anima. In `CSS` mode Anima has `pause()` `resume()` and `stop()` methods

------
lvivski
It can do both: generate pure CSS Animations and animate items via Javascript,
CSS 3d transforms and requestAnimationFrame.

